# GPU-Z show pci-ex 1.1



## randymoss (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. In my pc, I have installed Gainward GTX 570 "goes like a hell" on ASUS motherboard maximun formula. This board has pci-exp 2.0, but when I run gpu-z this show PCI-exp x16@x16. This is a pci-exp 1.1. It should be PCIexp. 2.0 x16. Why? Thanks


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2011)

It does that in 2d mode. Run a 3d application and look at it again.


----------



## randymoss (Nov 18, 2011)

No, it is the same. I checked in nvidia control panel information system says PCI-espress x16 gen. I used AIDA64 and aslo this sshoe pciexpress 2.0x16.....


----------



## Maban (Nov 19, 2011)

The Maximus Formula, at least in my experience, has problems with Nvidia cards sometimes. When I had a single 470 on it, it would always be stuck at 1.1. When I got a second 470, they would both magically be 2.0. I had three ATI cards before which all operated at 2.0.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you have PCI-Express Active State Power Management (ASPM) enabled? Find that option in your Windows Power Options, disable it, reboot, check again.


----------



## randymoss (Nov 19, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Do you have PCI-Express Active State Power Management (ASPM) enabled? Find that option in your Windows Power Options, disable it, reboot, check again.



I did , but nothing......I am little disappoint. I don't who is the fault, but.....I saw my messages in asus forum and nvidia forum about this.......I have already many ram compatible issues  2 years ago. This motherboard drive me crazy!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 20, 2011)

do you have anything else pluged into the board


----------



## randymoss (Nov 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> do you have anything else pluged into the board



What do you mean? I have also installed a audio card (supremeFX II in bundle with motherboad) )in first slot. (pciexpess x1). 
In the pci express slots only these: audio card and video card.
My system is this:

MOTHERADBOARD: maximun formula
CPU: intel Q9550
RAM: 4x1GB corsair dominator 8500
HD: 2 westerndigital sata2
DVDRW: sony optiarc sata
PSU: corsair HX620W


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 21, 2011)

if you remove that does 2.0 show up?


----------



## randymoss (Nov 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if you remove that does 2.0 show up?



No it is still 1.1......I found some forums where people complain about this, in particolar x38 chipset. In asus support forum a guy opened a thread about , and in the end asus answered , they don't care about this motherboard anymore....it is out of date. Sorry for my english.

I saw your System Specs, and you have installed a Gigabyte GTX 570 in Asus P5K (P35 intel chipset), Have you this bug?


----------



## randymoss (Nov 23, 2011)

I solved! I installed sli forced pacth, and It works. GPU-Z now show PCIEXP. 2.0 16x@2.0 16x , when I run 3d application...... I 'd like to know , if  when I will update drive , I will have to reinstall this sli patch....


----------



## masahico (Jan 9, 2012)

randymoss said:


> I solved! I installed sli forced pacth, and It works. GPU-Z now show PCIEXP. 2.0 16x@2.0 16x , when I run 3d application...... I 'd like to know , if  when I will update drive , I will have to reinstall this sli patch....


Hello

I have the same problem about PCI-E stuck into 1.1 (also with MB X38), can you tell me where did you find the sli forced patch ?

Thanks

Up : I've made some research about those patch, which do you use ? SLIpatch 1.5 or HyperSLI 0.7beta ?


----------



## randymoss (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...Y-non-Nforce-chipset-MB&p=4090795#post4090795

I did what they said in this website , only this. It worked...at least for me, but I saw that others guys did the same and worked.


----------

